# Thomas Graham's - Aurora Slot Cars Book.



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Got home Friday night after work and had a pleasant surprise, My Wife suprised me with Thomas Graham’s Aurora Slot Cars book that she ordered from Amazon. For those who have not had the pleasure of reading this book, I would suggest you get it. This book is fascinating on the complete history of Aurora. Read the whole thing over the weekend.
Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, I've spent HOURS poring over that book, must have read it a hundred times. I still take it with me if I know I'm gonna be in a waiting room somewhere for a while. Makes me feel like I missed out on the great days of slot cars by being born too late, LOL.

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*The Poni-Tails*

This is for you, Rick.

But you probably don't remember these little gals, either.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

'Course I remember it. My dad had that in his shoebox of old 45's. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> 'Course I remember it. My dad had that in his shoebox of old 45's. :thumbsup: --rick


Ouch.

-- D


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dslot said:


> Ouch.
> 
> -- D


Zing!!! Hey man, I was just funnin'. :hat:

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ditto, Rick. 

Just playin' along. No offense taken. 

I'm at that stage when being an O.F. is still an amusing novelty. 
Not sure how I'll feel about it in ten years, but for now -- 









nyah, I remember when vibes were cutting-edge technology, y' whippersnappers!

-- D


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I've got this book also. I bought it in 1997 and it's wearing out. 

Lots of good info and stories. My favorite is the one about getting sponsership money for the Ford Aurora Grand National.

Randy.


----------

